# Kindle content - newspapers/magazines - in Chinese?



## griz326 (Sep 27, 2010)

I just got a new Kindle so I could read technical procedures while fixing a web page. However, I thought my wife might enjoy reading a Chinese language newspaper when I'm not using the Kindle. Unfortunately, I haven't had much luck finding Chinese language content. I did get one paper with Caliber, but it would be nice to give her a choice. 

Anyone else consume Chinese content?


TIA - Griz


----------



## lsg168 (Aug 4, 2010)

To find Chinese language contents, you will need to search using Chinese characters on websites, like baidu.com or sina.com (mainland Chinese search engines).

Amazon Chinese website is not offering any E-books in Chinese yet, but the following sites (in Chinese) will let you download Chinese language contents - in Chinese only. You still need to know which book/magazine you are looking for.

http://wenku.baidu.com/
http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/

You can surprise her and load the following books on Kindle - Chinese Classic novels available on project gutenberg site (in traditional Chinese encoding).

1. http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/24264 紅樓夢
2. http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/23962 西遊記

I personally like this author (叶广芩) and you can find some of her works using link below (simplified Chinese)
http://wenku.baidu.com/search?word=%D2%B6%B9%E3%DC%CB&lm=0&od=0

Here are the search results of one of the famous novel magazine in China 收获 (simplified Chinese)
http://wenku.baidu.com/search?word=%CA%D5%BB%F1%D4%D3%D6%BE&lm=0&od=0

I found that emailing myself the downloaded pdf/txt/doc is probably the easiest way of transferring them to K3 and did not much luck using Calibre. Sometime due to encoding, title of the book/magazine can be scrambled(or shown as boxes) but the content is readable.

Good luck.



 griz326 said:


> I just got a new Kindle so I could read technical procedures while fixing a web page. However, I thought my wife might enjoy reading a Chinese language newspaper when I'm not using the Kindle. Unfortunately, I haven't had much luck finding Chinese language content. I did get one paper with Caliber, but it would be nice to give her a choice.
> 
> Anyone else consume Chinese content?
> 
> TIA - Griz


----------

